
Computer solves a major time travel problem - nichodges
https://cosmosmagazine.com/physics/computer-solves-a-major-time-travel-problem
======
ClayFerguson
How did clickbait like this article make it onto HackerNews? That article is
void of any actual scientific content, and is pure garbage.

